
Using Machine Learning to Explore Neural Network Architecture - RangerScience
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/05/using-machine-learning-to-explore.html
======
RangerScience
Hook: Google made an AI that they're using to help design other AIs. It worse
or as good as the Google human experts.

This feels like an important moment.

